# Tracker Topper 14 conversion - Finished!!!



## bhumbertson (Feb 3, 2013)

So I traded some guns that I no longer use for a new 14' Tracker Topper with the plans to convert it to my own little Bass Tracker. I picked up a 8hp outboard for $400.00 and got a tailer for free. I've also purchased a Minn Kota bow mount trolling motor to be installed later.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 3, 2013)

I got it home and started cutting some holes in it. Needed to gain access so I could brace the front deck.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 3, 2013)

Built the front deck braces from 2 x 4 and reinforced sides with 1" aluminum square tubing.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 3, 2013)

Ran 1" PVC the length of the boat down both sides to have a channel for wiring. Also began to run some of the wiring for the lighting in the front. Installed ground block and built a deck for the the two batteries I plan to have in the rear of the boat.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 3, 2013)

Decking? I Used the expensive stuff, $80.00 a sheet (Marine Grade). Before I made a single cut I used a refrigerator box and made a template. At this point it started to look like what was in my head. Also added some foam under the main floor.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 3, 2013)

Installed some switches. Can control my Nav lights, bilge pump, storage lights and stereo from here.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 3, 2013)

Started carpeting. So much fun. Not at all.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 3, 2013)

More electrical.... installed the navigation light, anchor light, stereo and storage lights.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 3, 2013)

More carpeting.... so much fun I tell you.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 3, 2013)

So at this point it appears that I'm getting close.... Not so fast. Nothing is actually screwed down. I'm about to take all the decking off so I can get ready for paint.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 3, 2013)

This is what I've been doing all weekend long (and I thought carpeting sucked). Removing paint from a boat is my new least favorite things to do, but it needed to be done this weekend in case the temperature goes above 50 degrees anytime soon so I can paint. My plan is to paint the bottom red and top black. Stay tuned.... 

Still to come.

Painting the boat.
Install deck for the last time.
Install the seating.
Finish wiring.
Install two fish finders (including down scan imaging).
DIY portable livewell installation.
I'm sure something else....

Then my favorite part. GO FISHING!!!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 3, 2013)

Already looks awesome. Nice work!


----------



## bleumunkie (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 10, 2013)

Got back at it this weekend... Weird that I did all this work to strip it and the primer took it right back to the original color (green that is). I used Rustoleum's Self Etching Primer after scrubbing the boat in 37 degree weather I might add. This week I'll be applying some the first coats of actual paint. I've decided to go with red on the bottom and black on top. I'm going to roll and tip the boat using Rustoleum enamel paints.


----------



## Scott1298 (Feb 10, 2013)

How did you mount/support your side console (Pictures pour favor :lol: )? I worry about the extra weight and lost width, but I keep coming back to this idea for stereo, wiring, (& storage) like you've done.

Thx!


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 10, 2013)

Scott1298 I used 1" Aluminum Square Tube and riveted to the boat using L brackets from underneath. Mounted a piece of ply to the front and top to finish the compartment. The dimensions are 45 1/2 " Long and 8" Wide at the top, you don't lose any floor space and it give you a place to mount all the electrical and/or a stereo.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 10, 2013)

Got bored and ran back out to WalMart, your redneck super store. Put the 1st coat of red on the bottom.... now I have to be patient and wait 24 hours to do the 2nd coat. Tick tock tick tock. Maybe I'll start on that portable live well I've been day dreaming about.


----------



## Dennis Logston (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome build man! I'm getting a new Tracker Topper 15 and i'm going to grab a couple of your ideas!


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 10, 2013)

Dennis Logston said:


> Awesome build man! I'm getting a new Tracker Topper 15 and i'm going to grab a couple of your ideas!



Thanks. Gotta finish soon, plan to be fishing next month.


----------



## NLaudy (Feb 10, 2013)

Great job on the build! Doesn't look like you took ANY shortcuts. I really like the idea about using a box for a template... definitely saves you from making a bad cut 

I have a few questions if you don't mind answering them.

What kind of foam is that under the floor you put down?

Out of curiosity, where did you find the Marine Grade wood and how thick is it? Did you put any kind of sealant on it?

Do you have a hinge on the side panel so you could open it? If so, do you have any pics of it?

Last question, what did you find was the easiest for removing the paint?

Sorry for all the questions and I enjoy reading about your build.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 10, 2013)

NLaudy said:


> Great job on the build! Doesn't look like you took ANY shortcuts. I really like the idea about using a box for a template... definitely saves you from making a bad cut
> 
> I have a few questions if you don't mind answering them.
> 
> ...



Thank you and my goal was not to short cut anything. On to the answers... 
1. I got the foam at Lowes and it comes in a pack of 6 sheets, had to cut some off the ends but a perfect fit width wise. I think they are meant for in the attic near the roof. 
2. I did a internet search and found the local exotic wood dealer (really cool stuff btw, wood from all over the world) that happened to carry it. https://www.exoticlumberinc.com/plywood.php 
3. It will have a stainless piano hinge that will be attached to the aluminum square tube and the upper lid. (I'll be sure to post pics on final assembly)
4. Well I tried and used several methods. Aircraft stripper, terrible idea... It was messy and probably took 6 months off my life (brain damage). I also ruined a drill with a wire wheel attached, works well around rivets and in the hard to get spots. The best was the orbital sander with 80 grit sand paper. 

Thanks for the questions and the interest.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 11, 2013)

Just finished the 2nd coat on the bottom. Now that is RED! 24 more hours to wait until I start on the black. I'm thinking the black may only take one coat. So you should look forward to taping and painting some black tomorrow. So exciting! Just wish this process could be sped up so I can put the boat upright again. Oh yeah almost forgot.... My list of things to do just got longer. Since my boat over hangs the back of the trailer by about 4 feet, I plan to replace the tongue of the trailer with one about 4 feet longer so I can move the boat forward to fit better. I also just picked up a Mac's River Prop Protector. Anyway check back tomorrow for the exciting introduction of black paint (sorry I know this part isn't so exciting but soon the boat will be upright again).


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 12, 2013)

very nice build, enjoy when done.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 12, 2013)

Black is done. Well at least until I flip it tomorrow night and start to do the upper edge and some interior parts.


----------



## SDHawgs (Feb 12, 2013)

Paint looks nice! What type of paint and primer did you use?


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 12, 2013)

SDHawgs said:


> Paint looks nice! What type of paint and primer did you use?



Thank you.

Rust-oleum Self Etching Primer. Rust-oleum Gloss Black. Rust-oleum Sunrise Red.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 13, 2013)

Look at what I found on Ebay. Mac's River Runner Prop Saver sells new for $129.00, I picked this one up with shipping for $58.00. I do a lot of fishing for smallies on the upper Potomac River here in Maryland and the water can get skinny. I've been told it's in the mail.


----------



## CaseyP (Feb 13, 2013)

Boat looks good! I like what you have done to it.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 13, 2013)

Trolling Motor Electrical


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 13, 2013)

Seat Installation. First you mark out where you would like to place the seat base. Drill out a 1" hole for the seat base post. Drill out six 1/2" holes for the anchors. The nice thing about these anchors is that I should be able to remove the bases if ever necessary and the anchors should remain. I then used stainless bolts to secure the base to the boat. The bases are solid and feel like they are welded to the boat.


----------



## Scott1298 (Feb 13, 2013)

bhumbertson said:


> SDHawgs said:
> 
> 
> > Paint looks nice! What type of paint and primer did you use?
> ...



How many cans of primer?


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 13, 2013)

Scott1298 said:


> bhumbertson said:
> 
> 
> > SDHawgs said:
> ...



4 cans, I did two coats.


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 17, 2013)

Finished!!! I'll be adding a Lowrance Elite 4x dsi to the front next week and a 4' tongue extender in the coming weeks, but she's fishable right now. I just need the weather to cooperate a little (flurries today). Hope you all like it, I know I sure will.

Final costs.

1436 Tracker Topper Bartered Craigslist
Trailer Free Craigslist
8HP Tohatsu Outboard $400 Craigslist
45lb thrust Minn Kota Edge $360 Bass Pro
2 Sheets Marine Plywood $160 Local Supplier
Outdoor Carpet $45 Lowes
Outdoor Carpet Adhesive $15 Lowes
Staples $10 Walmart
Paint and Primer $50 Walmart
2 Seats $70 Walmart
2 Pedestal Deck Plates $40 Walmart
2 Seat Bases $36 Bass Pro
Seat Pedestal Post $22 Bass Pro
Stainless piano hinges $70 Lowes
Bow Light $25 Bass Pro
Anchor Light and socket $50 Bass Pro
Cabin lights $20 Bass Pro
Bilge Pump $25 Walmart
Boss Stereo $80 Bass Pro
Minn Kota 60 Circuit breaker $38 Ebay
Mac's River Guard $58 Ebay
4 Circuit Panel $40 West Marine
Marine grade wiring and connectors $150 West Marine
Garmin 300c Fish Finder $180 Bass Pro
Stainless Steel Hardware $60 Lowes
Rod Hold Down $10 Bass Pro
Teks self tapping screws (attaches wood to metal) $10 Lowes
Heavy Duty Toggle bolts $20 Lowes
Boat registration $27 Maryland DNR
Registration Stickers $21 West Marine
Coming this week...
Lowrance Elite 4x DSI $199 Bass Pro
Lowrance Elite 4x $169 Bass Pro
2 Ram Mounts $70 Bass Pro
4' Tongue Extension $150 Ebay
Probably 40 hours of my time.

All told about $2500, DON'T TELL MY WIFE.


----------



## Scott1298 (Feb 17, 2013)

bhumbertson said:


> Finished!!! I'll be adding a Lowrance Elite 4x dsi to the front next week and a 4' tongue extender in the coming weeks, but she's fishable right now. I just need the weather to cooperate a little (flurries today). Hope you all like it, I know I sure will.



Looks really good =D>. Show pictures of your tongue extension project... I should do it too :roll:


----------



## hoghunter17 (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow awesome job on the build. You have given me many ideas on what to do with my Tracker 1436. I fish the 3 Maryland reservoirs (Loch Raven, Pretty Boy, and Liberty). I plan on putting a full deck on my whole boat. 

I was just curious how stable you think your deck will be when fishing?
Also, How much in building materials (decking, screws, carpeting etc.) do you think you spent in the end?

Happy Fishing!


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 17, 2013)

hoghunter17 said:


> Wow awesome job on the build. You have given me many ideas on what to do with my Tracker 1436. I fish the 3 Maryland reservoirs (Loch Raven, Pretty Boy, and Liberty). I plan on putting a full deck on my whole boat.
> 
> I was just curious how stable you think your deck will be when fishing?
> Also, How much in building materials (decking, screws, carpeting etc.) do you think you spent in the end?
> ...



Thank you. Not sure on stability, I'll let you know. I've added costs above.


----------



## hoosier78 (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome build! I am starting my own build, Lots of hard work but fun.


----------



## bigwave (Feb 18, 2013)

Great job, I like how you put your stereo in the side....hmmm might steal that one. Let us know how she fishes.


----------



## TxTightLiner (Feb 22, 2013)

Man I gotta hand it to you, you did a awesome job on that boat! =D> 
I really like how it came together , especially how you got the jams on the side console.
You ought to be puttin the hurt on some fish in no time 8)


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 23, 2013)

I've added a couple things this evening. First is the Lowrance Elite 4x DSI on a Ram Mount and Second is a Worth Anchor Winch. Next I will be focusing on the trailer to extend the tongue and move the boat forward four feet.


----------



## Driftingrz (Feb 23, 2013)

Came out great. Clean build. How does that paint feel like it will hold up? Im still trying to decide on how I paint mine


----------



## bhumbertson (Feb 23, 2013)

Seems pretty tough, but I did pick up a couple cans of paint to touch up any scratches.


----------



## bhumbertson (Mar 9, 2013)

Added a second Lowrance to the front, Elite 4x to go with the Elite 4x DSI. Also traded out the 15" front seat post with a 13" one.


----------



## Iverson_4x4 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice Job! Good attention to details!


----------



## TxTightLiner (Mar 10, 2013)

How do you like those Lowrance Units?
I have the same DSI unit on my boat, and it's awesome !
I'm adding a regular 2d like you did , I'm considering the Lowrance Elite 2d chart plotter .


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 10, 2013)

bhumbertson said:


> Added a second Lowrance to the front, Elite 4x to go with the Elite 4x DSI. Also traded out the 15" front seat post with a 13" one.



What are the benefits of having a regular unit alongside the DSI?..doesn't the DSI do everything the regular 4x does?


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 10, 2013)

bhumbertson said:


> Finished!!! I'll be adding a Lowrance Elite 4x dsi to the front next week and a 4' tongue extender in the coming weeks, but she's fishable right now. I just need the weather to cooperate a little (flurries today). Hope you all like it, I know I sure will.
> 
> Final costs.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I won't tell your wife as long as you don't tell mine! haha
Great thread, thanks for sharing your modification!
Question, what specific Tek's self tapping screws did you use? There are some different sizes/types and just want to use the ones that worked for you.
THANKS!


----------



## bhumbertson (Mar 10, 2013)

MNHunter505 said:


> What are the benefits of having a regular unit alongside the DSI?..doesn't the DSI do everything the regular 4x does?



DSI does a great job showing structure, but not so great showing fish.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 10, 2013)

bhumbertson said:


> MNHunter505 said:
> 
> 
> > What are the benefits of having a regular unit alongside the DSI?..doesn't the DSI do everything the regular 4x does?
> ...



Gotcha...thanks!


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Mar 10, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## bhumbertson (Mar 10, 2013)

Took the boat out for the first time today on the upper Potomac river with my son. We did a little fishing (caught nothing) but mostly went out for testing. First we didn't sink... in fact no leaks at all, but I knew that, filled the boat with water months ago to check. All the electronics work great, motor ran like a top. I am going to have to make one adjustment, the drivers seat is great for driving but stinks for fishing. The boat leans something awful when my 200lb son was sitting in it to fish. Solution: I will install a second pedestal seat base near the center of the boat. That way you can just pull the seat up and move it to the center of the back and fish without the lean.


----------



## hoghunter17 (Mar 10, 2013)

That is awesome you've got it complete! top notch work.... I am putting a raised deck on my Topper1436 

How is the stability on your front deck?


----------



## bhumbertson (Mar 11, 2013)

hoghunter17 said:


> How is the stability on your front deck?



Not bad at all. It just takes communication with the other person onboard to make sure they don't toss you.


----------



## MNHunter505 (Mar 11, 2013)

What specific Tek's self tapping screws did you use? There are some different sizes/types and just want to use the ones that worked for you.


----------



## xXT.WARDXx (Mar 11, 2013)

how exactly did you get your hinges to look like that?


----------



## bhumbertson (Mar 12, 2013)

xXT.WARDXx said:


> how exactly did you get your hinges to look like that?



I bought the stainless steel continuous hinges at Lowes. The trick is checking your gaps, I believe mine were around 1/4" all the way around. Not sure the best way... but I took two pieces of carpet and found that it was 1/4" thick. After cutting out the doors, I used a router and belt sander to fine tune the gaps. Everything fits tight... just the way I like it. Hope that helps.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Mar 13, 2013)

Great job on the boat! Looks amazing. I browsed the entire thread and I may have missed it, but if you dont mind me asking...How wide is the boat? again, great job...enjoy


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 13, 2013)

_Hey man great job looks really cool. _ =D>


----------



## bhumbertson (Mar 13, 2013)

trueblue1970 said:


> Great job on the boat! Looks amazing. I browsed the entire thread and I may have missed it, but if you dont mind me asking...How wide is the boat? again, great job...enjoy



Thanks. 

It's a Tracker Topper 1436
Length 13' 10'' 
Bottom width 36" 
Max. recommended HP 15 HP 
Beam 53" 
Approx. weight 113 Lbs. 
Max. person capacity 3 Persons 
Hull material 0.043 5052 Marine Alloy 
Transom height 15" 
Max. weight capacity 580 Lbs. 
Max. person weight 375 Lbs.


----------



## bhumbertson (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> _Hey man great job looks really cool. _ =D>



Thank you.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice...I wish mine was 36 wide. Its only 31". I get myself (210lbs) and one son at a time (120lbs) in with no problem. From time to time I have a buddy close to 300lbs in it with me and no problem at all. I take it out on a small lake, electric only. BUT have been debating on using it in the flats. But that extra 5" in width is huge.

Anyway, love your mod...looks great.


----------



## Goldiegoo (May 30, 2013)

Awesome build I really enjoyed reading through it. I have a brand new 1542 topper and hate the color. How is the rustoleum holding up? Since my boat has not seen the water and is new I wonder if I can just sand it a little and not use a primer and use the same paint you used?

Thanks


----------



## BIGBASSMAN103 (May 30, 2013)

Really nice job. I am doing a 14 Ft Row Boat and I have a marine
Radio, and after looking at your boat, now I know where I am going
to put it.



Tight lines.


----------



## bryanleavens (Jun 4, 2013)

Love your boat , I'm doing my 1542 ( first one ) I hope you don't mind a couple of questions ? Did you only glue your carpet down ? Staples ? And did you glue it directly to the sides of the seats ? I also used the idea of the side shelf with stereo and was wondering if you put yours on a hinge ? Thanks any advice on carpet install would be appreciated !


----------

